

$1,143 to London to help a Facebook friend supposedly robbed at gunpoint -- Wait a second... - dominik
http://www.cnn.com/2009/TECH/02/05/facebook.impostors/index.html

======
dominik
The article describes this as "impersonation" -- but is it?

To me, impersonation on Facebook implies putting up an entire profile
pretending to be someone else.

The article also says "a hacker appeared to steal Rutberg's identity" --
surely his 'identity' wasn't stolen, just his Facebook credentials, and even
then, they weren't stolen so much as borrowed temporarily and misappropriated.

